# The 'Other' forum....



## r1

I've seen a high number of postings recently from defectors.  Anyone else noticed this? I wondered if there was something we needed to be aware of...

...maybe there's been another dramatic 'exit' again....


----------



## TTotal

Explain what you mean by defectors R1 ? ???

Who has defected from www.tt-quattro.com ?

And why is this a flame ?

Are you angry about something ?


----------



## vlastan

It is called fair competition!!

So let the best win!


----------



## TTotal

> It is called fair competition!!
> 
> So let the best win! Â


Sorry Niko, please explain what you are talking about now ?

What has your statement got to do with the original question by R1 ?

Let the best win ? There is no fight battle argument or whatever, TTQ is very happy to co exist and is deffo not looking to try to out post or whatever the TTF.

Unofficial statement BTW just my own view as a moderator, but am sure I speak on behalf of Wak, Mayur and JohnB the originators of TTQ.


----------



## KevinST

> Who has defected from www.tt-quattro.com ?


LOL - I think he's talking about users defecting _to_ TTQ !

R1 - I have a feeling that Jae isn't too worried... looking at the quantity of posts today on this site, I'm certainly not


----------



## vlastan

All I was saying is that people are free to be in any place they like and contribute to any forum they wish.

People make choices and I respect this. And it is good to have a choice...at least we now have duopoly! ;D

I personally didn't go to the other forum as I don't have time to check both!


----------



## TTotal

Posts from defectors....sorry but to me it was clear to be the other way round.

Thanks Kevin for pointing this out.


----------



## vlastan

> Posts from defectors....sorry but to me it was clear to be the other way round.
> 
> Thanks Kevin for pointing this out.


I guess you still don't know R1s style! He is always talking weird!! ;D


----------



## phil

John, he was only winding you up. Why not respond in the manner most associated with this forum, i.e. curse your little heart out?

By the way, did anyone see teachers last night? Hilarious.


----------



## justtin

I logged in a couple of times but as most of the posts are cross posted on here I didn't see much point carrying on..... :-/

Justin


----------



## jgoodman00

> I personally didn't go to the other forum as I don't have time to check both! Â


Lol, I think you would need a secretary...


----------



## r1

Just to clarify: by defectors I meant people who had defected to the 'other' forum some time ago. They seem to have an increased presence here recently.

Hope that clears it up. Please carry on.


----------



## TTotal

R1 1
Kevin 0

Vlastan sent off


----------



## TTotal

> John, he was only winding you up. Why not respond in the manner most associated with this forum, i.e. curse your little heart out?
> 
> By the way, did anyone see teachers last night? Hilarious.


To quote Tony...

Fuck Fuck Fuck and Bollocks ;D


----------



## r1

> Explain what you mean by defectors R1 ? ???


To abandon a position or association, often to join an opposing group.



> Who has defected from www.tt-quattro.com ?


No-one. See above post



> And why is this a flame ?


Because I like this room.



> Are you angry about something ?


No, are you?


----------



## bec21tt

LOL

An excellent scene


----------



## Steve_Mc

R1 stirs the shit in customary fashion (and I for one approve ;-))

TTotal replies in over-sensitive manner ("Who you calling paranoid, me?!?"). He sees the light and redeems himself in the eyes of the judges with some unnecessary profanties.

KevinST plays the middle child - "Why can't we all just get along?"

Vlastan staggers around the room in true Manuel Fawlty Towers fashion.

Just another day in the life of the TT forum sitcom.

;-) ;-)


----------



## r1

> Vlastan staggers around the room in true Manuel Fawlty Towers fashion.


 ;D ;DSuperb!!! ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal

Class ... thanks for the entertainment.


----------



## jampott

All this thread is missing, is me wading in with a long opinionated response!! ;D


----------



## TTotal

Oh go on then, we are waiting with garlic breath...


----------



## GRANNY

I dont like Garlic it makes me sick.
And i go on both forums but seeing as i'm a Scitzophrenic i can, cant we.


----------



## Guest

> All this thread is missing, is me wading in with a long opinionated response!! Â ;D


 :-X
and some banter between me and my flame room buddy ;D


----------



## kingcutter

I like my deflector keeps the wind off me hair ;D


----------



## TTotal

Even more so when you it up plus the roof closed too !

PS WTF has this ... oh never mind ! 8)


----------



## cuTTsy

Never looked at the "other" forum before, how can all these people have the time to post so much on both of these sites???

Apart from those who work for themselves. What job do you have that enables you to spend so much time on the net?


----------



## TTotal

: I work as hard as the next man, he's on holiday at the moment


----------



## kingcutter

> Even more so when you it up plus the roof closed too !
> 
> PS WTF has this ... oh never mind ! Â 8)


thought it said deflector ;D
come on t keep up


----------



## kingcutter

> : I work as hard as the next man, he's on holiday at the moment Â


i do the job of two men

laurel and hardy


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

> Just to clarify: by defectors I meant people who had defected to the 'other' forum some time ago. They seem to have an increased presence here recently.


I've certainly noticed this too :


----------



## UK225

> I've certainly noticed this too Â :


And...........


----------



## ronin

> I've certainly noticed this too :


sorry major - but i cant look at your sig pic without the words " personified by an evil c*nt" coming into my head!


----------



## kingcutter

> sorry major - but i cant look at your sig pic without the words " personified by an evil c*nt" Â coming into my head!


our you on the bacon and peanut


----------



## UK225

LOL ;D


----------



## ronin

> our you on the bacon and peanut


 not sure, but i think my first slice of cheese may have just kicked in


----------



## garyc

> R1 stirs the shit in customary fashion (and I for one approve ;-))
> 
> TTotal replies in over-sensitive manner ("Who you calling paranoid, me?!?"). He sees the light and redeems himself in the eyes of the judges with some unnecessary profanties.
> 
> KevinST plays the middle child - "Why can't we all just get along?"
> 
> Vlastan staggers around the room in true Manuel Fawlty Towers fashion.
> 
> Just another day in the life of the TT forum sitcom.
> 
> ;-) ;-)


I know - it's all going swimmingly well isn't it? Well apart from those pesky footballers and KMP's little slip.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

> And...........


Just making an observation


----------



## UK225

> Just making an observation


Ah ok ;D


----------



## TTotal

Ah ok what ???


----------



## UK225

> Ah ok what ??? Â Â


Whats it to you ???


----------



## imster

> Whats it to you Â ??? Â


You talkin to me!!


----------



## UK225

> You talkin to me!! Â


NO


----------



## Dubcat

> NO Â


And....?


----------



## UK225

And what ???  ;D


----------



## Dubcat

> And what Â ??? Â  Â ;D


No!


----------



## TTotal

Why not ?


----------



## snaxo

Why not what ??? :


----------



## TTotal

Damien you cant play  :


----------



## snaxo

Damn. Rumbled. 8)


----------



## TTotal

Slight giveaway ... your sigpic :


----------



## vagman

Eh!!


----------



## TTotal

Oh Oh Oh


----------



## UK225




----------



## vagman

I'll see yer    and raise you a [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## TTotal




----------



## kingcutter

>


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## r1

Why don't you take this shit to the other forum....or don't you want to dirty its' perfection?


----------



## TTotal

OOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ! :-*

Glad to be recognised as perfection sonny jim !

R 1 = Rapid insult ? or just Jap Crap ?

(Runs for cover ..............................> )

On a lovely British (Hurrah) Bike ;D


----------



## r1

> OOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ! Â :-*
> 
> Glad to be recognised as perfection sonny jim !
> 
> R 1 = Rapid insult ? or just Jap Crap ?
> 
> (Runs for cover ..............................> Â )
> 
> On a lovely British (Hurrah) Bike Â ;D


A Triumph eh? Hmmmm, not bad - I'm assuming its a 900cc...lovely sounding (with the right cans) but not R1 material 8)


----------



## TTotal

Single race can on a 955  But the Duke sounds nicer though !


----------

